# Who's going



## Rabun (Oct 12, 2017)

Not much action on this forum...I'm headed up to Rabun Co to try my luck...deer, bear or hog would do nicely.  Will report back hopefully with a pic or two.

Good luck and safe hunting to those going out with the smokepole!


----------



## dwhee87 (Oct 12, 2017)

Heading out tomorrow to bow hunt on Friday, and ML hunt on Sat in Taliaferro Co.


----------



## devolve (Oct 12, 2017)

gilmer county sat morning!


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 12, 2017)

Good luck boys


----------



## mlandrum (Oct 12, 2017)

D preacher got his stand ready today at Little Satilla WMA Acorns plenty and 2 FRESH SRAPES&#55357;&#56399; Hope to fire off my new Traditions!!!


----------



## mhammock (Oct 12, 2017)

Richmond county Saturday morning


----------



## tcward (Oct 12, 2017)

Elbert Co Saturday morning!


----------



## hambone76 (Oct 13, 2017)

I'm taking my kids hunting this weekend-I'll have the Optima Elite .45 out on Tuesday and Wednesday.


----------



## pdsniper (Oct 13, 2017)

South Fulton in the Morning


----------



## transfixer (Oct 13, 2017)

Nope for this weekend,  tired of the heat and humidity,  but I'm leaving at lunchtime Wednesday,  I'll hunt Wednesday afternoon, thurs and Friday,  a cooler front comes in Tuesday if they are correct.


----------



## PappyHoel (Oct 13, 2017)

Lumpkin cty in stand 24 hrs from right now.  I got my rifle and pistol sighted in yesterday. I'm dead on at 50yrds


----------



## 1eyefishing (Oct 13, 2017)

Headed to Upson County later today. 
Good luck to all...


----------



## deast1988 (Oct 13, 2017)

Got 2 ready to roll. As to where I'll be hunting I'll let my Dad choose. Could be Newton, Jasper, Walton, or Putnam. But I'm inIt. For tmrw.


----------



## Rabun (Oct 13, 2017)

Good luck to everyone!  For those fortunate enough to close the deal on some game, let's post some pics...I hope I'm one of them, but getting out in the woods sitting on stand is gratifying for me.  Good luck all and stay safe!


----------



## hunterofopportunity (Oct 14, 2017)

Put a scope on a cva  rifle Thursday, 2 inches high at 50 yards, I'll be in Ft. Stewart come sun up.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Oct 14, 2017)

I’ll on the soccer field this morning then in Jasper County this afternoon.


----------



## Rabun (Oct 23, 2017)

Got to hunt several days with the muzzle loader.  Never did see a deer.  Was almost killed Monday afternoon by a dead-fall lodged in a tree that waited to break loose until I was under it...heard a crack, looked up and it was on its way down...was able to jump out of the way in the nick of time...whew!

Thursday evening I was looking out across a draw as I sat in my climber and noticed a big oak tree with a lot of squirrel activity in it about 100 yds away...upon further inspection, I determined it was a bear up eating acorns.  It was starting to get dark so i decided to climb down and try and put a stalk on him.  Long story short, I ended up getting closer than I thought I was...I raised my muzzle loader up to look for a clean shot, and when I did I was spotted...that bear came down out of that tree faster than I could have imagined, jumped the last 6 or 8 feet with a thud and disappeared in the laurel.  That was stimulating!  I guess the bears are still feeding in the oaks so don't forget to look up.

Hope some of y'all had some luck out there this last week!  Mountains were chilly in the mornings and warm in the evenings...was gorgeous weather to be out hunting.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Oct 28, 2017)

I was on the Rabun/Towns Co line hunting a gap last Saturday morning. Had a sow with a cub come through the gap at 10:40 a.m. I hunted the Chattahoochee rifle hunt yesterday a.m., and set up on a red oak bench where it meets the ridge. 100% red oaks. I think white oaks are still the game right now, so I was just hunting experimentally to see if any deer we're in that area and if they wear eating good on the red oaks yet (which they should be by December). I had three does come up at 10:42, and one was a huge, fat old Nanny doe. Hoping to be able to kill a buck there when the rut gets going. The weather is supposed to be good tomorrow morning, so I'll be up in the gap on the Rabun/Towns County line again in the morning. And I'll still be toting the smokepole! Good luck to all!!


----------



## Rabun (Oct 30, 2017)

Killer Kyle said:


> I was on the Rabun/Towns Co line hunting a gap last Saturday morning. Had a sow with a cub come through the gap at 10:40 a.m. I hunted the Chattahoochee rifle hunt yesterday a.m., and set up on a red oak bench where it meets the ridge. 100% red oaks. I think white oaks are still the game right now, so I was just hunting experimentally to see if any deer we're in that area and if they wear eating good on the red oaks yet (which they should be by December). I had three does come up at 10:42, and one was a huge, fat old Nanny doe. Hoping to be able to kill a buck there when the rut gets going. The weather is supposed to be good tomorrow morning, so I'll be up in the gap on the Rabun/Towns County line again in the morning. And I'll still be toting the smokepole! Good luck to all!!




Did you have any luck?  My son and I hunted Dawson Forest WMA Friday...saw a bunch of turkey but no deer...won't see deer til turkey season


----------

